# PHP pecl SPL Types

## lucas_knake

Hi

I would like to use SPL Types in PHP 5.3 and during installation shows this:

```
# pecl install SPL_Types-0.3.0.tgz 

6 source files, building

running: phpize

Configuring for:

PHP Api Version:         20090626

Zend Module Api No:      20090626

Zend Extension Api No:   220090626

building in /var/tmp/pear-build-root/SPL_Types-0.3.0

running: /tmp/SPL_Types/configure

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for cc... cc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether cc accepts -g... yes

checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E

checking for icc... no

checking for suncc... no

checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes

checking for system library directory... lib

checking if compiler supports -R... no

checking if compiler supports -Wl,-rpath,... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for PHP prefix... /usr/lib64/php5.3

checking for PHP includes... -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/main -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/Zend -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/ext -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/ext/date/lib

checking for PHP extension directory... /usr/lib64/php5.3/lib/extensions/no-debug-zts-20090626

checking for PHP installed headers prefix... /usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php

checking if debug is enabled... no

checking if zts is enabled... no

checking for re2c... no

configure: WARNING: You will need re2c 0.13.4 or later if you want to regenerate PHP parsers.

checking for gawk... gawk

checking enable SPL Types suppport... yes, shared

checking for ld used by cc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for ar... ar

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if cc static flag -static works... yes

checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the cc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating config.h

running: make

/bin/sh /var/tmp/pear-build-root/SPL_Types-0.3.0/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/tmp/SPL_Types -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/tmp/pear-build-root/SPL_Types-0.3.0/include -I/var/tmp/pear-build-root/SPL_Types-0.3.0/main -I/tmp/SPL_Types -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/main -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/Zend -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/ext -I/usr/lib64/php5.3/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -g -O2   -c /tmp/SPL_Types/php_spl_types.c -o php_spl_types.lo

/var/tmp/pear-build-root/SPL_Types-0.3.0/libtool: line 480: CDPATH: command not found

/var/tmp/pear-build-root/SPL_Types-0.3.0/libtool: line 1304: func_opt_split: command not found

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.10, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.10

libtool: and run autoconf again.

make: *** [php_spl_types.lo] Error 63

ERROR: `make' failed
```

According to http://pecl.php.net/package-info.php?package=SPL_Types&version=0.3.0

I have both:

PHP Version: PHP 5.1.0 or newer

PEAR Package: PEAR Installer 1.4.0 or newer

Can anybody help me?

----------

## serotonin

I have a very similar error when trying to install dbase support.  If you find a solution please let us know  :Very Happy: 

----------

